# X11 et Lion



## guymahe (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, peut-on utiliser les logiciels libres du type Gimp et Inkscape avec le Lion, en bref, X11 est il mis à jour avec ce nouveau système... et est-ce que ça marche ?? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## subsole (12 Septembre 2011)

guymahe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, peut-on utiliser les logiciels libres du type Gimp et Inkscape avec le Lion, en bref, X11 est il mis à jour avec ce nouveau système... et est-ce que ça marche ?? Merci de vos réponses.



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/gcstar-installer-x11-sous-lion-782762.html
La recherche! ^^


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2011)

Et X11 ne fait pas tout, il faut aussi que l'application soit générée pour Mac OSX.

A voir sur Fink et Mac Port pour les applications disponibles.


----------



## boninmi (13 Septembre 2011)

guymahe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, peut-on utiliser les logiciels libres du type Gimp et Inkscape avec le Lion, en bref, X11 est il mis à jour avec ce nouveau système... et est-ce que ça marche ?? Merci de vos réponses.



J'ai installé Lion par dessus Snow Leopard, puis lancé Gimp, qui m'a proposé me semble-t-il une mise à jour (2.6). Le fonctionnement m'a paru OK. La X11 est en version 2.6.3 et semble dater du passage à Lion.


----------



## guymahe (14 Septembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai installé Lion par dessus Snow Leopard, puis lancé Gimp, qui m'a proposé me semble-t-il une mise à jour (2.6). Le fonctionnement m'a paru OK. La X11 est en version 2.6.3 et semble dater du passage à Lion.


Merci de ta réponse rapide, as-tu essayé Inkscape, je l'utilise pas mal.


----------



## boninmi (14 Septembre 2011)

guymahe a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse rapide, as-tu essayé Inkscape, je l'utilise pas mal.


Je n'utilise pas. Cette page semble dire "tout est OK", à une autre, on lit que les extensions ne fonctionnent pas sous Lion, sur la page de téléchargement je ne vois pas de version pour Lion.

Je viens de télécharger la version pour Snow Leopard, elle ne pose pas de problème d'installation sous Lion (c'est un .dmg), et, pour ce que je peux en voir, le logiciel semble opérationnel.


----------

